# Diving with a pump



## Dory (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi guys, was scouting round for some info on the above and couldn't see anything more recent than a few years ago, so....

I'm a qualified scuba diver (part way through my AOW) and haven't dived in 3 years - ie before my pump was fitted.  Looking to start up again this year, and I have 2 general questions so any comments/thoughts/experiences would be welcome!!

1.  I normally find a form online requesting medical details, send it to the head of my diabetes clinic, who fills it in and returns to me.  I then have to send these off to a diabetic diving expert, who issues me with a certificate valid for a year.  However, all these forms refer to BSAC - whereas I qualified (and currently study) under PADI.  The internet searches for PADI forms are very confusing and refers to paying (currently I don't pay at all).  What are others' experiences?
2.  as above, this will be the first time I've properly dived with a pump (other than a quick taster session in a pool in 2010 where I was only off the pump for about 30 minutes).  Does anyone have any tips?  My main concerns are how to minimise delays kitting up/down so as to maximise time underwater and also how long I should leave it before unhooking myself from the pump again (presuming I've been unhooked for an hour on the first dive).


----------



## Copepod (Jan 6, 2013)

Just bumping this in hope someone with PADI SCUBA diving experience can help.


----------



## Dory (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks C, I know T1 divers are a rarity but beginning to think I am the only pumper that dives!!!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2013)

Have you tried the Insulin Pumpers mailing list Dory?  If you go in the INPUT website, there's a link to it.

http://www.input.me.uk


----------



## Dory (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks TW - just signed up to their newletter.  Although if anyone on here has any tips would be helpful too!!


----------



## missclb (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Dory,

PADI seem to be a bit more relaxed about T1 divers ? as long as you get approval from your doc, you're good to go. I'm about to do my AOW with the same PADI instructor as I did my Open Water with, and he doesn't need any further docs approvals from me (although granted, it's still within the same year). 

I can't help at all with your pump Qs, but hopefully you've got it all sorted now anyway. I just wanted to bump this up to see if anyone else could shed some light. There's precious little T1 scuba chat!


----------



## Redkite (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, I never saw this thread originally.  We have given this a little thought since doing an intro to scuba course in the pool at Centerparcs!  The T1 requirements seem to be just a matter of getting your team to certify that you are fit to dive.  Insulin pumps (even the waterproof ones) cannot be worn for diving, as the pressure changes will damage the mechanism and lead to over or under dosing.  So the choice is between having your pump with you and constantly disconnecting and hooking back up (a pain if wearing a wetsuit), or leaving it behind and going over to injected novorapid for the day.  Either way you'd need to test BG levels 1-2 hourly and top up with novorapid as required.  When doing these top-ups, bear in mind you've missed basal but would normally have reduced it, so use either small boluses, or full boluses with carb snacks.


----------

